# Abnormal Papsmears



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi I was wondering how many of you have had abnormal paps and what did your doctor do about yours? I've just had my second. The first one I had was about 2 years ago, it was CIN I(LSIL)I went for a biopsy confirmed I have low-risk HPV and it was decided that I would have a pap every 3-4 months for a year until I have 3 normal paps in a row. That eventually happened. Then when it was time to go back for my next normal yearly pap it came back as ASCUS and my doctor I'm seeing now knows my history but wants me to have another pap in 6 months and take it from there. She seems to feel it will revert back to normal again. She said this ASCUS result is much better than the CIN I so she's not as concerned.She also suggested me trying the cervical cancer vaccine.These abnormal paps are driving me insane. It was so annoying to have to go every 3-4 months when normal women go what once a year? and I had 5 done in one year. What did your doctors do if this happened to you? I read that taking Folic Acid can help and I did that with the first abnormal pap and swore off sex for a year and a half. I think that combo did the trick. There has to be a way to stop these abnormal results.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

A lot of things depend on whether a pap smear comes back normal or not. I know that if they take it from the affected area it will show up positive but if the swab is taken from elsewhere then it can be missed which is why they're checking you so often. I'm not sure on the ASCUS thing, I had a CIN III smear come back about 7 years ago after the birth of my first daughter. Being that CIN 4 (bad with roman numerals sorry) is cancer they sent me in to hospital within 2 weeks and I had the abnormal cells burnt off. I then had to have a pap smear done every 3 months for a year then every 6 months for a year then every 12 months for a year and it's only been about a year that I've been allowed to wait the 2 years. I don't think there's anything you can do to stop getting the abnormal results and as annoying as it is to keep going to get pap smears it's much better than having to have a cone biopsy (where they chop off your cervix) or have everything taken out.Sorry I'm not much help but I can sympathise, it is a pain having to go for them often.Good luck, I hope the next one's come back normal for you.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks for writing back. I'm just wondering because the two doctors who were treating, 1st was ob/gyn now this one is family gp, they both had the wait and see attitude. Now about 3 weeks ago I had a bad IBS flare up and went to a new urgent care office that opened up. I was in so much pain I didn't want to have to wait for an appointment and this place takes walk ins. I saw the nurse practitioner and I don't know if she just likes to play doctor or was just doing a thourough job but she was asking for my life medical history I thought too much info. But as we talked about the pain and where it was she asked me about my last pap and I told her a month ago and it came back abnormal and I told her I had another abnormal one in the past too. She then asked how the doctors treated it and I said they waited and rechecked in 6 months. She then replies "That's a real shame that they're not treating you, but I guess we all have different approaches" She then told me she would personally use cryosurgery to remove the abnormal area. So now I'm wondering what the right treatment really should be.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmmm I can't answer that one, I'm not sure at which stage they freeze or burn the abnormal cells off. If you are worried about it though perhaps you could go to another GP for a second opinion? Or is there some way the doctor at the clinic would be willing to find someone who will treat it?


----------



## 13623 (Sep 22, 2006)

I had the same thing happen 2 years ago. I had my regular pap and the results came back not good. So I had a colposcopy and biopsy, which showed I had a CIN I. The did a blood test and it was high risk HPV. So, I had Cryo-surgery, which is when they freeze the cells of the cervix. It really wasn't bad. It didn't hurt during the freezing. Afterwards I got flushed, had to lay down and had cramping for a day or so. it really just felt like I was getting my period. Then I just had to inset ointment everyday for a few weeks and wear a pad.I've been clear for a year and a half now. I would highly recommend seeking a second opinion. They cryo-surgery is not bad. It's non-invasive. and personally I would rather by safe than sorry. Also, I just went to my Gyno this week and she recommended the HPV vaccination, even for people who have it. Because there are many different strains of the virus and you probably only have one.I hope everything works out for you! Good luck!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys. I waited the 6 or so months like my doctor wanted me to do so I go for my repap 11/20.My doctor also suggested I get the HPV vaccine she said she read a study where it they've used it on HPV+ women. She's also gonna do another DNA test on me to see if it's a new virus with this infection. She said that Digene who makes the Thin Prep test has a new test where they do the pap and DNA test all in one test rather than separate tests like it was in the past so I guess we'll see. I'm nervous as hell, I hate going in for the exam I can't relax at all, she told me to take 2 Xananx before I come, I did that last time and it didn't help. I hate the speculum so much that she does the test without she just uses her finger to feel for my cervix and then does the pap that way. I'm wondering if that's how I keep getting these crazy results but I would imagine they'd be the same if I did allow her to use the speculum, I mean you can't make abnormal results happen unless they really exist.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh, I hate them too! My IBS ALWAYS acts up on the day I'm booked in for my test







And the speculum causes me all sorts of pain and umcomfortable-ness. I don't think her not using them and using an internal instead would affect the results as she'd be wearing sterile gloves.Good luck with the test when you get it done! I've heard good things about that vaccine (it's kinda expensive to get it done here now though







so I'll not be getting it for a while!).


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, the vaccine is about $330 dollars for the whole 3 series shot.My parents told me they think it's worth getting it so they said they'll help pay for it. My doctor told me to call my insurance company and see if they'll pay for it-I called and they said the doc needs to fill out a "predetermination form" and then they'll decide if they'll pay. I told the doc and she said since I had an abnormal one in the past they should view this as a preexisting condition and more than likely pay for it.


----------



## sstrand (Nov 5, 2011)

You may be eligible to participate in a research study. We would like to know about your opinions on and experience with human papillomavirus (HPV) and the HPV vaccines (Gardasil and Cervarix). The study includes a survey an optional telephone interview. To qualify for this study, you must1) Be female(2) Be between ages 18 and 26(3) Live in the United States (4) Have experienced a “serious adverse event” (side effect) you believe to be the result of the Gardasil or Cervarix vaccine. This includes:- Life-threatening conditions- Hospitalization- Disability or permanent physical damage- Birth defects- Conditions requiring medical treatment or surgery- Conditions that do not require medical treatment or surgery now but may in the future to avoid one of the above outcomesTo participate in the survey, visit: www.surveymonkey.com/HpvGardasilCervarixThis study is sponsored by the University of Arizona Department of Sociology. Please contact the Principal Investigator, Sarah Strand, at [email protected] for more information.


----------

